# Have slight acceleration stumble



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

I just purchased a 93 se-r and everything has been running really well the past couple days. When I was driving it today it seems like I have a small constant stumble when I hit 2600-3000 rpm all the way to redline. Its like this for 1st and 2nd. In third it seems to correct itself and I get the acceleration back. I changed the plugs, air filter, fuel filter, and oil yesterday and it wasnt giving me problems (I drove it afterwards and it was fine), but now it seems like its holding back after 3k or so. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey Bud! How do you like it so far? 
We only briefly worried about that and to be honest I never even thought about it. Its not a miss so don't worry about that, Its more like it has a secondary butterfly and its opening up at those specified RPM's but it doesn't. Try resetting the computer, any haynes will show you how. Get back with us after try that.


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Thanks*

The car is sweet, its a blast to drive it. Nobody can believe that this car is a sentra because its so quick! Ill reset the ECU today. All you have to do to reset the ECU is take the positive terminal off, right? Another thing is that sometimes the rpm will drop while ideling (400-500) rpm at times and then jump back up. Is this possibly the belts, or maybe a low battery. My 89 did the same thing when the battery was about to die. Just throwing out some possible solutions, but im probably wrong. Thanks for the help, and the SE-R is sweet. I can see why everybody makes such a big deal about this engine/car now.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Not belts, Probably not the battery(its about a 2 years old). Might be the AIV but I don't know. Search around for Idle problems.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

runningrasta800 said:


> All you have to do to reset the ECU is take the positive terminal off, right?


Make sure you disconnect the NEGATIVE side........otherwise you will have a lot of sparks. Same rules as jumping a car. Leave the negative cable disconnected for around 15 minutes, and that should reset it.

-Nate


----------



## Turd Furgeson (Dec 28, 2004)

That hesitation is a common problem on B13 SE-R's. Regrounding the MAF usually cures it.


----------



## MaxPwr (Dec 29, 2004)

I have the same problem with my '92 SE-R. I haven't had a chance to fix it, but I've read about the problem here...

http://www.se-r.net/car_info/problems/index.html#Surge and hesitation


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey glad you like the car! This is clint, andy's bro. I handled most of the engine reinstallation. I thought I'd warn you the alternator belt was too long. I had to bolt it up out side the adjustment slide. It seemed to work okay. I live out in the country and I needed it to run so I just rigged it up and it held. So you might want to check it out. As far as the stumble I put about 1k on the car after the JDM intake swap and it only did it occassionally. The swap solved a lot of small driveability problems. Surging idle, dying, dead spots, occasional misses. I hope this is something that you can work out. Good luck with the car and happy hunting! Let us know what you've killed


----------



## runningrasta800 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the help guys, ill reground the maf, and clean the BPT hose. The car is running fine except for that small problem, its not even that big of deal, just annoying. I get back to you guys when I do this.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Lots of us have it. I've replaced my plugs, wires, rotor and cap, disconnected my EGR and reground my MAF and it hasn't changed. I've even checked my TPS to make sure it wasn't bad and that it was properly calibrated/adjusted. I've also checked my MAF for proper readings. It seems to be less prevelent when the engine is cold and the air is cold.


----------

